# Olive oil jelly



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I recently had dinner at a Molecular Gastronomy restaurant and i'd this amazing jelly made from olive oil.

Anyone ever tried or know how to make this jelly? 


Best rgds,

Boychef


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

My only guess would be that their using some sort of new age agar or lecithin. I would try to emulsify some gelatin into it(some olive oil) and see what happens. We gelatinized some molly mcbutter once trying to come up with a clarified butter jelly. It tasted gross. But I just made some proscuitto powder, and I can't stop sprinkling it on things. Scallops, eggs, soup, mashed potatoes.... Im going to try and make tuiles with it tomorrow. 

No fancy chemicals needed.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just reading the heading "Olive Oil Jelly" brought back memories of Garlic Jelly at Gilroy Festival......and olive oil ice cream from Zytania in DC......just because you can make it, doesn't mean it's good.

So, what was the consistancy of the jelly.... jello like cubes or balls with jell on the outside that squirt liquid on the inside?


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

its a jelly cube. my guess is that the chef used agar. i tried tis morning but agar doesn't dissolve in oil. so i suppose he dissolved the agar in water and emusify the oil and agar dissolved liquid with the aid of an emulsifier like Sucro fm Ferran Adria texturas. that's my guess only..

i thought someone here would know how to do it..


cheers,

boychef


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh I do like that line! Maybe I am getting old but "molecular gastronomy" just doesn't do a thing for me culinarily speaking. Scientifically I think its pretty cool, but I'd rather watch and then get a "real meal".


----------



## khymos (Jan 11, 2007)

You might want to try this recipe. Certainly you can use whatever shape you like!

*Olive oil gummy bears*
25 g glucose
2.5 vanilla pods
80 g caster sugar
10 g gelatin (2.0%)
100 mL water
100 g isomalt 
200 mL olive oil (use best quality available)
Bloom gelatin. Heat water, sugar, glucose and isomalt to 90 °C, stirring continuously till all has dissolved. Mix in olive oil using blender or immersion blender. Stir in seeds from vanilla pods and gelatin (squeeze out water first). Pour into mould or tray and leave to set in fridge. Cut in pieces and cover with caster sugar and vitamin C (acid). (Paco Roncero, translated from chefkoch.de)

For more recipes like this - check out my "hydrocolloid recipe collection" from which this recipe is taken.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

am i the only one for whom the idea of olive oil jelly, not to mention ice cream or gummy bears, is completely disgusting?
?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Probably not ...


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Huh, I actually love oil oil ice cream. One of my fav. things to make in the summer. Really good with salmon tartar or a crab salad. I read about somebody making an olive oil jelly by flavoring plain water with the oil, cooling it so they separate, then gelling the "broth." I'm not big into jellies so I haven't tried it myself.

--Al


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so you use olive oil ice cream as a savory Allan? I had it as a dessert.....

for some reason the words..."do no harm" keep running through my brain.....
many of the olive oils in both my kitchens are what you might call artisan. 
Several are single estate, first press. They deserve and get my respect. So, which olive oils would you use in a jelly, or "pea" or ice cream?


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks Khymos. i had actually read ur blog. very interesting stuffs...


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

S'hroom,

As I say I haven't tried with the jelly (and I'm not likely to). For ice cream I like one with a really light, fruitiness to it. There's a Canadian grocery chain that puts out a good in-house brand of regional olive oils. I like their one from Crete for this. Basically its just a matter of making your anglaise and adding enough olive oil to give flavor. I find adding a dose of lemon brings out the olive flavor in the end. Basil is another good addition as well. Yes, I do use it in a savory preparation. I don't have much of a palate for deserts so my ice cream maker at home rarely is used for sweets.

-Al


----------



## sweet stuff (Feb 27, 2011)

Olive Oil is absolutely great in a white chocolate Ganache!! I also love it in a jelly, had a wonderful one at the Press Club a while ago!


----------



## michael payne (Jan 17, 2013)

when making a oil based jelly one must first create an emulsion with a liquid that you can dissolve gelling agents into. in order to emulsify oil with water you need something like egg yolk or just lecitine. in order to make a clear jelly the water solution needs to have similar density to the oil in order to streamline refraction.


----------

